# E-Cig regulation in 2016



## Alex (13/10/14)

https://cigelectric.co.uk/e-cig-uk-regulation-2016/

How E-cig UK regulation is set to change the way you vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Now that is a load of pure crap and really irritating... make a now to myself to stop reading these regulation issues because they are simply infuriating! 

Is is amazing how such pure unadulterated misinformed horse crap and be issued.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that is a load of pure crap and really irritating... make a now to myself to stop reading these regulation issues because they are simply infuriating!
> 
> Is is amazing how such pure unadulterated misinformed horse crap and be issued.



At least you have enough Reo's ready before the great purge begins. 

Damn, I really hope they don't go ahead with those measures.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Alex said:


> At least you have enough Reo's ready before the great purge begins.
> 
> Damn, I really hope they don't go ahead with those measures.



100% @Alex! I will have a barrel of Menthol Ice and my REO's!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

@Alex you made my day by posting that video in song of the day and then I read this and feel sad again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

black market will thrive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

UK is the worst, been dominated by the "Loony Left" for some time. ...They really are loony.


----------



## jtgrey (13/10/14)

Ja the tobacco companies got a lot to do with this . Think they starting to feel the fear of e cigarettes killing their profits .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ccoetzee (13/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Ja the tobacco companies got a lot to do with this . Think they starting to feel the fear of e cigarettes killing their profits .



Personally I think they are already, excuse my language, shitting themselves!

http://www.businessweek.com/article...regulation-looms-for-1-dot-5-billion-industry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

Ccoetzee said:


> Personally I think they are already, excuse my language, shitting themselves!
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/article...regulation-looms-for-1-dot-5-billion-industry


loved this reply 
"OfJamaicensis  matt ? 8 months ago
So why do they allow Nicorette Quickmist on to the market.

Nicorette QuickMist ----------- E-Cigs

Propylene glycol --------------- Propylene glycol 
Anhydrous ethanol
Trometamol
Poloxamer 407
Glycerol ---------------------------Vgetable Glycerin 
Sodium hydrogen carbonate
Levomenthol
Mint flavor-------------------------Flavour
Cooling flavour
Sucralose
Acesulfame potassium
Hydrochloric acid
Purified water
Nicotine----------------------------Nicotine"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (13/10/14)

I started smoking at the age of 19 not 12 . Kids smoking is not about the fact that they can get hold of cigarette or ecig for the matter is all about the parents .....


----------

